# Dreams about Cockroaches?



## Map of your Head

This year I've gotten quite a few dreams about cockroaches crawling through my room. Today I was dreaming I was in bed, when 2 cockroaches got inside through the window and crawled underneath my sheets. They're usually capable of jumping in my dreams... Anyway, they're not a nice way to wake up, being paranoid and all. It really has got me wondering what it means to be dreaming of cockroaches. Does anyone know?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

*Cockroach*

To see a cockroach in your dream, symbolizes uncleanness. It also signifies longevity, tenacity and renewal. You need to reevaluate major aspects of your life. Alternatively, the dream represents an undesirable aspect of yourself in which you need to confront. A roach may also be a pun on smoking marijuana. 

Dream Moods Dictionary: Words That Begin With C

Pests, or things that pester you
Matters that invade your life, your space, or your to-do list
An aspect of your self or your life situation that you consider as inferior or distasteful, or that you judge as negative
Dreaming of this insect can represent:


Having too much of one of these qualities, or that you could benefit by being less this way
Not having enough of one of these qualities, or that you could benefit by being more like this
Someone or something in your real life with whom you associate one of these qualities (an event, situation, threat, etc.)

Cockroach Dream Meaning

(I do not, in any way, advocate the validity of the above information)


----------



## Map of your Head

Hmnn, not too sure what that could be, but then again it does sound pretty vague.


----------



## viva

Dream cockroaches beat real cockroaches any day.


----------



## sonicdrink

do some lucid dreaming and smash them with a giant mallet in your dream, and maybe that will help you "smash" that problem in your life? Either way, KILL KILL KILL!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Kilgore Trout said:


> *Cockroach*
> 
> To see a cockroach in your dream, symbolizes uncleanness. It also signifies longevity, tenacity and renewal. You need to reevaluate major aspects of your life. Alternatively, the dream represents an undesirable aspect of yourself in which you need to confront. A roach may also be a pun on smoking marijuana.
> 
> Dream Moods Dictionary: Words That Begin With C
> 
> Pests, or things that pester you
> Matters that invade your life, your space, or your to-do list
> An aspect of your self or your life situation that you consider as inferior or distasteful, or that you judge as negative
> Dreaming of this insect can represent:
> 
> 
> Having too much of one of these qualities, or that you could benefit by being less this way
> Not having enough of one of these qualities, or that you could benefit by being more like this
> Someone or something in your real life with whom you associate one of these qualities (an event, situation, threat, etc.)
> 
> Cockroach Dream Meaning
> 
> (I do not, in any way, advocate the validity of the above information)


That's an interesting website. I imagine a lot of the symbolism relies on specific cultural contexts. 

I had a dream last night I killed 3 people and I had no remorse about it. According to that website I think I'm still sane but the dream definitely has me wondering. 

I woke up confused and pretty disturbed. I'll have to write more about this later in a blog or something.


----------



## cubilone

That's actually some GREAT advice, @_sonicdrink_! I've been having nightmares with cockroaches, where I'll be sitting in a dream room, possibly even my own, and suddenly I'll discover more and more, larger and larger insects. By the end I'll have a room full of roach shit, eggs and huge flies/moths the size of pigeons. I have no idea what all this might be but the decadence/thriving, unseen underworld (possibly even my own subconscious) or similar connotations strike true with me. That's it, I'll kill them all! I've been looking for something to focus my lucid dreaming incitation on as well.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

It's better to have them in a dream and not in real life. As for the meaning of them I don't know.


----------



## goesupinward

In the Vietnamese culture, the roach symbolizes for luck. My parents allow it to reside in the house so I've gotten used to them. So giving you another prospective, you may be experiencing good luck in your life if you're dreaming about roaches.


----------



## Hruberen

Saturday I dreamed of watching out for face eating cannibals while walking the streets of Miami, I wouldn't think too much about cockroaches being in your dreams, at least they are a real threat.


----------

